
Show HN: CampTarget, road routing and planning helper - nenadg
https://www.camptarget.com/
======
bruhbruhbruh
Sounds like a useful product in theory, but chose not to use it because it
immediately asked for a location and authentication with Google or Facebook.
Why would you need that information right off the bat? I have no incentive to
create a profile on your product without getting to try it out first.

~~~
optimusclimb
Ditto that was an insta-close for me as well.

------
nenadg
Basically it's an app that should help break your several-day-road-trip by
hours that you'll spend each day driving. You can pick some interesting places
that you'll like to visit along your way, and soon you'll be able to share
this road with others.

It's using Google Maps JavaScript API, some minimal JavaScript on front-end
part, and Node + Mongo on backend.

It still has bugs and a lot of things to do, so this would be a beta-preview
:).

I would be very happy if you could provide some feedback here :-)

~~~
kossae
A couple non-starters here for me is the immediate asking for location data
and login method. Perhaps you should delay the location request until the user
chooses a 'Current Location' option? Otherwise you're asking where I am, but
even if I told you, I would still have to give you more information (login) to
get anything useful. Regarding login, maybe only require logging in for route
saving, or other features. This would allow a user to actually try the app
before giving any of this information. Maybe you could have a landing page
before the application, to give the user an overview of what it actually does
first. Great job on shipping a product!

~~~
zdrummond
I agree, I jumped-in to use it, and before I have an idea of value I am asked
to login.

However, to me, the real blocker was when I clicked login with Google, it says
it was going to provide my age range. Why? What do you want to do with that?

~~~
nenadg
We take name and email and userid, in a really non-malicious attempt to create
your future profile. You will be able to opt-out according to GDPR, soon.

~~~
ovao
That doesn’t quite answer his question. Why is the age range mandatory to
create an account via Google? The basic permissions — notably the ID for each
user Google will hand back to you — should be sufficient for that purpose.

~~~
nenadg
It is more convenient for us to use Google and Facebook login mechanisms than
to create one from the scratch.

We use two methods provided by Passportjs (plus.login and userinfo.email).

I guess one of these asks for age range. You can check their documentation for
more details at
[http://www.passportjs.org/docs/google/](http://www.passportjs.org/docs/google/).

And for the transparency sake, these are the parts of code on our side.

router.get('/callback', passportGoogle.authenticate('google', {
failureRedirect: '/' }), (req, res, next) => { let user = req.user.doc; let
userId = user.userid;

    
    
        ///
        res.cookie('token', userId, { ...
    

and this is what is saved to Mongo DB:

var UserSchema = new mongoose.Schema({ name: String, userid: String, email:
String, sourcePlatform: String, updated_at: { type: Date, default: Date.now },
});

Hope that helps ;)

~~~
ovao
Thanks for the response! Transparency is always appreciated.

It looks like the age range is a component of the plus.login scope. You’re not
storing any data associated with that scope, so you can instead use the
userinfo.email scope (and, possibly, the userinfo.profile scope) to ask for
only the information you need.

------
bigwheeler
This sounds like something I would definitely be interested in trying, but I
don't have fb/google. Hopefully you can post again when there is some kind of
option for email-based logins.

------
mapster
easy to log on w gmail. no issue. but the app only offered to find these
attractions along my trip: camping, gas, store, etc.

am i missing something? seems like a great oppty to offer some exciting and
unexpected options.

i would love a tool like this if it filled in the blanks with destinations
that were new, exciting, unique, etc.

------
socks
An excellent application for trip planning already exists called 'Furkot' \-
I've been using it for years - I assume this works slightly differently though
and actually suggests interesting places? (didn't try it yet because it asked
me to log in before I know what it does)

~~~
mikestew
Another thumbs-up for Furkot. I use it in place of Garmin's infuriating
software and just load it on the device when I'm done. It served me well for a
multi-week motorcycle trip to Alaska, and a variety of smaller trips to
British Columbia and the like. Since every use case is different I won't go on
about why I like it, but in summary it is impressively well done.

I'd compare to CampTarget, but like many others the immediate need for my
location and creds was an insta-close for me.

------
spatchh
From the team that brought you GayWay and MinceRight

